# A fox’s den...



## Fyrefox (Jun 24, 2020)

When I was a child, I often fantasized about being a _superhero; _you know, one with _powers!  _Such superheroes often wore masks or cowls to hide their _secret identity.  _Well, now with the COVID-19 pandemic, it appears that I can live out my superhero boyhood fantasy everyday, wearing a mask out in public wherever I go without being hauled off to the asylum.  And to think, had I worn a mask out in public even six months  ago, people might have thought me an armed robber!  Now I can wear a mask, and just blend into the crowd undetected, ‘cause _everyone’s _wearing a mask! 

Now the type of superhero mask that just goes around your eyes like the _Lone Ranger _or _Green Lantern _wore won’t pass muster in the pandemic.  It’s got to go around your nose and mouth, which is more concealing and _mysterious.  _So concealed, I could be _The Shadow_, with the power (acquired in the East) to “_cloud men’s minds!_”  The trouble is, such masks tend just to cloud my eyeglasses, and crime fighters who blunder into things make a poor nemesis of crime.

So I’ve got official blessing to wear a mask out in public, and in fact am strongly encouraged or even required to do so.  Now if I could just get a similar blessing to wear a dramatic cape, I’d really be on my way to my boyhood superhero look!  Capes are dramatic, you see, just by their very nature, and you can really swish about with them, assuming that they don’t trip you or get caught in the door, which might be embarrassing. 

Eventually, of course, the aspiring superhero must acquire a _sidekick, _kind of a crime-fighting associate who is kind of learning the trade. I’m still working on that one...


----------



## Keesha (Jun 24, 2020)

Yes! Every super hero needs a side kick to get into trouble with.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2020)

Superman just took off his glasses.......


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Jun 24, 2020)

Double RR's post

Hey, I want to see The Frogman as a superhero-yea.

The plot should be, he is searching for the lost princess, only her kiss
can turn him into a human being.  (That  would be an original plot???)

While searching he runs into all kind of bad guys...good for a season or two.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 110945


Awesome! Love it.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2020)

_Five For Fighting - Superman (Lyrics)_


----------



## Fyrefox (Jun 10, 2021)

*Going Batty...*

A bat made its way into my cellar.  I discovered it when I went down into my basement to extract some of my summer wardrobe.  The d**n thing was flying in ovals, just above my eye level.  Surprised, I did what any manly man would have done...yes, screamed and beat a hasty retreat!   

Gathering my wits (not that there are many to gather), I armed myself with a _tennis racket _to wield against the bat should he venture too close, and cautiously went to open an exterior door in the hopes that the bat would find his way out.  But bats are nocturnal, and instead Mr. Bat roosted behind a high pipe.  So I left the door open into the night hours with the interior light on, hoping the bat would eventually fly out into the darkness.  Instead, he continued to snooze behind the pipe.  Not wanting to keep my basement door open all night for fear of drawing nocturnal mammals, I seized the initiative and poked at the bat with a broom!  He chittered at me (very creepy), and flew away to another location where I couldn’t locate him.  I retired for the night, although one of my cats, an amazing hunter, took interest and remained in the basement all night.

The following day, I couldn’t locate the bat.  This may mean that he either found his way out, is still in hiding, or was eliminated by the feline.  You may place your bets now.  At any rate, if the bat _bit _me, perhaps I could have transformed into an undead vampiric count with a Transylvanian accent...

...and I think I could get into that!


----------



## Fyrefox (Aug 21, 2021)

*The Roadwork Blues...*

Summer is supposed to be a time when you branch out a bit, get out into nature, and maybe take a nice vacation trip.  Instead, I’ve been feeling _trapped.  _Why, you might ask?

*Roadwork, *I reply.  For weeks now, my street has resembled a war zone.  It began with several weeks of the installation of large storm drains.  A cavernous ditch of six foot depth was dug at the foot of my driveway, and I was without the use of my driveway _for eight days.  _

Now, folks seldom think about much less appreciate their driveways until they don’t have them.  Then you realize that your driveway is your key to the outside world.  Without a driveway, your vehicle becomes a large, costly paperweight.  Things like food procurement become a real problem.

I survived by parking at a church parking lot some distance away and trekking there on foot when I needed to get out.  Eventually gravel was filled into my ditch so I could traverse it, but now they are paving the road, and as a note left on my porch on Friday informed me, I’ll be likely to be trapped in my house until Tuesday or so, assuming that there aren’t rain delays.

All of this has led me to better understand what in-house arrests must somewhat be like, and if you’ve never experienced major roadwork on your street, I hope you never do.  One never appreciates a driveway and road access until you don’t have it...


----------

